# Introduce myself new to this



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all, I just want to introduce myself. I was diagnosed with Hashi's in April of 2012-High level of anti-thyroglubin AB. My TSH level is normal at 1.1 and currently my Doctor is monitoring my thryoid, no med's.
I have a nodule that is just under 1cm that will be checked again by ultrasound in October.

I had a scare of possible AIH with elevated liver enzymes and positive ANA and SMA. My liver biopsy was normal, only minimal inflammation (Thank the Lord).

I do have symptoms. Mainly fatigue and malaise. My blood pressure and pulse have dropped. Pulse sometimes hovers under 45 BPM's. I seem to get a low grade fever in the evening, and I feel it. This comes and goes. 
The fatigue, thinning hair, and problems with concentration were my first clues that something wasn't right. I thought it was caused by my IUD and had that removed. The hair grew in a little but everything else seems to be progressing. I work out a ton. Have a personal trainer and tracked calories. I can lose 5 lbs, then it stops. I haven't been able to get below a certain weight. I have 20 lbs to lose. I'll cut to under 1350 cals's and not lose. Yes I've tried increasing and decreasing with help of a trainer and the thyroid issue was found after. I don't beat myself up like I used to. 
Well this is all I can think of. One thing that really helps me is working out in the morning. Early morning. If I wait I can't. Also I feel the best when I do low carbs. 
I've been reading this board for a couple of weeks. You all are very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Keba, and welcome!

Sounds like you're just in a "watch and wait" holding pattern?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Where are your Frees at?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, watch and wait.

When I first presented the nodule to my Doctor he sent me right in for what he coined as a full thyroid panel and ultrasound. Well, that included, TSH, and antibodies testing, I know better now that I needed more. I'm just exhausted after the Liver disease scare and testing to make a stink. I emailed him and asked if there was anything further we should do and he said "No, because everything involving the Thyroid is very slow".

I think he's anxious to biopsy because he called me and talked in length about thyroid cancer, but how the nodule isn't big enough for FNB yet.

Off topic, do cancerous nodules cause symptoms?

I know I need a real Thyroid panel drawn. I guess I trusted him to do it right the first time. Not stop at TSH. Why do Doctors stop at TSH if it looks normal? I've read pro's and con's in regards to Hashi's with this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, my labs were all fine, but I was pretty tired (but still very functional) for many months (not overly fatigued, just wanted to take a nap pretty much every day, but I couldn't)...then my voice started hurting...and I started having funky swallowing issues...and the one day, a golf ball was sticking out of the front of my neck (slight exaggeration). It turned out to be thyroid cancer.

YMMV.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Keba said:


> Hi all, I just want to introduce myself. I was diagnosed with Hashi's in April of 2012-High level of anti-thyroglubin AB. My TSH level is normal at 1.1 and currently my Doctor is monitoring my thryoid, no med's.
> I have a nodule that is just under 1cm that will be checked again by ultrasound in October.
> 
> I had a scare of possible AIH with elevated liver enzymes and positive ANA and SMA. My liver biopsy was normal, only minimal inflammation (Thank the Lord).
> ...












TSH is not the best diagnostic tool. Has your doc ever run the FREE T3 and FREE T4??

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Your TSH could be low and the FREES sky high; or your TSH could be low and the FREES very very low. This is an example of 2 possibly different diagnosis'!

How high is your Thyroglobulin Ab?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure you know this already but there is a link between thyroid issues and liver disease: http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/95/9/559.full

I, too, had semi-normal labs (just a slightly elevated TSH with the frees fine). I was tired and had achy joints, but the nodules alone did not cause any symptoms, pain, or discomfort.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I have no great advice but you have come to the right place for support!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes!

No my Doctor didn't run any Free's. I will ask for everything (taking a list) next visit.
I'm aware of the link with liver disease, and being a recoverying alchoholic (3 yrs sober), I'm keeping a close eye on my liver. I've had 2 blood tests with elevated ALT, then when SMA (Smooth muscles autobodies) were found along with ANA they ruled out AIH with the biopsy.

I'm only 37, not ready for my body to shut down. Hope you all have a wonderful day. I have work off and a crap load of things to do before I turn into a pumpkin this afternoon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Keba said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> No my Doctor didn't run any Free's. I will ask for everything (taking a list) next visit.
> I'm aware of the link with liver disease, and being a recoverying alchoholic (3 yrs sober), I'm keeping a close eye on my liver. I've had 2 blood tests with elevated ALT, then when SMA (Smooth muscles autobodies) were found along with ANA they ruled out AIH with the biopsy.
> ...


You have made my heart smile!!


----------

